# Etisalat pre-paid data



## michaelrandall78

How do I check how much data I have left on my etisalat account? I am using an iPhone 4S and I purchased 1 GB of data for 99 Dhs.


----------



## m1key

michaelrandall78 said:


> How do I check how much data I have left on my etisalat account? I am using an iPhone 4S and I purchased 1 GB of data for 99 Dhs.


Dial *144*3#


----------



## michaelrandall78

Thanks a lot. It actually redirected me to a different service, which is *170#. I was surprised to see that I only had 50 Mbs left. Apparently, I am a very prolific Internet user. )))


----------



## BedouGirl

You need to turn all your Internet related settings off when you are not using it. Just switch them on when you need them, otherwise your telephone is constantly searching even when you aren't actually using the Internet. Everyone I know who has a pay as you go card experiences their credit being eaten up unless they do.


----------



## m1key

Try using Watchdog 3g or a similar app. That way you can keep an approximate eye on where you are at easily.


----------



## Confiture

You can subscribe to Monthly data bundles, even with prepay.

Your credit is deducted by the bundle amount on the same day each Month once you opt in so you need to ensure there is enough balance on that day.

Call 101 and they'll take you through it.


----------



## m1key

He's already subscribed to the 1GB bundle and just wanted to know what he'd used.

Note that the 95AED bundle is a one off and doesn't renew. You'll have to subscribe to the more expensive 145AED bundle and that renews as described by Confiture.

It is a rip off


----------

